# Fire Emblem!



## Goom (Jun 9, 2007)

Who here likes to play Fire Emblem?  Ive only played blazing swords on Game boy Advance and Path of Radiance on Game cube.  So far I've liked them both.  The storyline and characters are so great that if any of my characters die in combat I get so attached to them that i make myself start it over. Kind of annoying really.... freaking Erk, and boyd keep dieing...

If any of you like playing any Fire Emblem game you can discuss here.  Strategy hints will also be helpful.


----------



## Tsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Hey,I like Fire Emblem very much,it?s one of my favourite games,but its mad that you can?t save in a battle  
You have to start it lots of because you have lost a character...


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 13, 2007)

Finally found a Fire Embem thread!!! Although there aren't many posts here 
I only played the GBA games because I don't have a Gamecube or a Wii :S.

Anyway, I really wanted to ask this so... Which A supports do guys think actually happened in FE6/7/8/9?
From the games I played I think:
-FE7:
~ Eliwood/Ninian (For obvious reasons)
~ Bartre/Karla (For obvious reasons)
~ Lyn/Rath (They have a daughter and in FE6 Sue is Rath's daughter)
~ Isadora/Harken (Who else would she marry? :S)
~ Rebecca/Wil or Lowen :S (Wolt hair is green but it looks similar to Wil's, plus both supports make sense plotwise)

-FE8:
~ Natasha/Joshua (Seemed like the most likely Joshua/Natasha Support)
~ Ewan/Amelia (Ewan travels the world anyway, and Amelia doesn't really do anything in her normal ending so...)
~ Ross/Garcia (Father and Son fix Renais together, makes sense; But I also think Gerik and Garcia should have had support as well because I seriously think Garcia was the guy Gerik was talking about in Gerik/Tethys A support because in Gerik/Ross A support, Gerik is praising Garcia's skill as a warrior when he defeated Gerik's army)

FE6:
~ Roy/Lilina (FE7 Hector's vision in Eliwood/Hector B Support)
~ Haven't played this game properly that's why there's only one but that seemed the most likely one so yeah.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jul 13, 2007)

Of course I like FE! I hope they make one for the DS.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

^Yeah same here, I'd rather play FE while taking a shit or during travel. Not much of a fan of console strategy gaming.

I've played the GBA ones but that's about it.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 13, 2007)

Sacred Stones was too short...
but anyway, this series is awesome! I only played Sword of Fire and Sacred Stones though, still, both are very brilliant!


----------



## Goom (Jul 13, 2007)

Eliwood/ninian probably happened even though i would have liked eliwood/lyn.  Hector/Lyn probably happened as well.

Yeah i usually take my gba for long trips and play Fire emblem over.  It takes my mind of the trip. 

 It gets kind of annoying though when your rite about to beat a level though and you make a hasty move to try to end it quickly and someone ends up dieing...


----------



## Wesley (Jul 13, 2007)

Too much i*c*st in the series to be enjoyable.


----------



## Akuma (Jul 14, 2007)

Played them all waiting for wii version.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 15, 2007)

One can easily tell from looking at my avatar and sig that I love Fire emblem. I've played Blazing Sword, Sacred Stones, and Sealed Sword. My favorite of the three is Blazing Sword. These games were tons of fun and I recommend them to everyone. I did not like Path of Radiance, however. That game was a disgrace to  all previous FE games.

And as several other members have already stated, they need to make a FE game for the DS. I wish Nintendo and Intelligent Systems would get off their asses and make it already lol.

It's a shame Fire Emblem is so underrated. Especially when compared to overrated games like FF, Halo, WOW, and GOW.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 15, 2007)

Basilikos said:


> One can easily tell from looking at my avatar and sig that I love Fire emblem. I've played Blazing Sword, Sacred Stones, and Sealed Sword. My favorite of the three is Blazing Sword. These games were tons of fun and I recommend them to everyone. I did not like Path of Radiance, however. That game was a disgrace to  all previous FE games.
> 
> And as several other members have already stated, they need to make a FE game for the DS. I wish Nintendo and Intelligent Systems would get off their asses and make it already lol.
> 
> It's a shame Fire Emblem is so underrated. Especially when compared to overrated games like FF, Halo, WOW, and GOW.


One could also assume that your favourite character overall is Hector. If so, , Hector rocks and is probably THE best Lord character from the FE games. Second would probably be Ephraim (I like him with a Killer Lance).

Everyone I knew who played FE all liked it to the extent it was part of daily conversation, so I agree with you when you say that it's underrated. But to tell you the truth, when I first saw people playing FE I thought it was crap as well because they weren't doing much, but then I decided to play it (Because I'm a Marth fan/user from SSBM). After that I was like "Wow this game is awesome" and next thing I know, I started talking about it.


----------



## BlademasterXIII (Jul 15, 2007)

The GBA games are pretty good, But Roy and Marth on Smash Bro's is Awsome!


----------



## Goom (Jul 15, 2007)

Yeah i found out about fire emblem from a lot of friends who talked about it.  Back then i didnt realize it was this kind of game.  I thought it would be kind of like soul caliber or something lol.  But then my lent me his game for gba and i started playing it.  At first i was like wth is this,but when i did a couple levels im like "Damn this is pretty goooood."


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 15, 2007)

I have only played the GBA versions and I m hoping for ones on the DS and Wii.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 15, 2007)

GriMREapER_27 said:


> One could also assume that your favourite character overall is Hector. If so, , Hector rocks and is probably THE best Lord character from the FE games. Second would probably be Ephraim (I like him with a Killer Lance).
> 
> Everyone I knew who played FE all liked it to the extent it was part of daily conversation, so I agree with you when you say that it's underrated. But to tell you the truth, when I first saw people playing FE I thought it was crap as well because they weren't doing much, but then I decided to play it (Because I'm a Marth fan/user from SSBM). After that I was like "Wow this game is awesome" and next thing I know, I started talking about it.


Hector and Lyn are perhaps my favorite Lords. Hector because he's just cool and is a strong and sturdy unit. Lyn because of her badassness as a Blade Lord and the fact that she's pretty damn sexy lol.

Yeah, Ephraim maxes out virtually all of his stats every time I train him and upgrade him to Master Lord class. He's a reliable unit unlike his sister Eirika who stats often get RNG screwed. Nonetheless, there have been times when Eirika as ended up with godly stats as well.

Have you played FE Fuuin no Tsurugi (Sealed Sword) yet? It's the sequel to FE 7 story wise. The gameplay makes it much more challenging than FE 7 and 8 thanks to weapons having lower accuracy and more enemies charging you at a time. I've played through it once and I plan to play through it a least once more seeing as how I've played through FE 7 and 8 at least half a dozen times each. I highly recommend you give it a shot. I can give you advice on which characters are worth using and which aren't.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 16, 2007)

ive never heard of this game is it any good? what are the best things about it?


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 16, 2007)

Basilikos said:


> Hector and Lyn are perhaps my favorite Lords. Hector because he's just cool and is a strong and sturdy unit. Lyn because of her badassness as a Blade Lord and the fact that she's pretty damn sexy lol.


I agree, Hector's so cool (When I gave him a Brave Axe, he ALWAYS attacked four times PLUS with all that Strength ). Lyn is awesome AND sexy (As are most other FE girls e.g. Ninian, Tethys, L'Arachel and Selena )



Basilikos said:


> Yeah, Ephraim maxes out virtually all of his stats every time I train him and upgrade him to Master Lord class. He's a reliable unit unlike his sister Eirika who stats often get RNG screwed. Nonetheless, there have been times when Eirika as ended up with godly stats as well.


Never really noticed Eirika's stats as Master Lord, but Ephraim was like woah stand back.



Basilikos said:


> Have you played FE Fuuin no Tsurugi (Sealed Sword) yet? It's the sequel to FE 7 story wise. The gameplay makes it much more challenging than FE 7 and 8 thanks to weapons having lower accuracy and more enemies charging you at a time. I've played through it once and I plan to play through it a least once more seeing as how I've played through FE 7 and 8 at least half a dozen times each. I highly recommend you give it a shot. I can give you advice on which characters are worth using and which aren't.


I just started playing it actually, I'm on Chapter 2. It's pretty interesting so I'm gonna keep playing it (Marcus, so old yet he's still fighting ).

@ Cryogenic Blaze: Of course, it's awesome. The gameplay's different compared to other TBS games but it's still very good (You actually want to enter battles). Then you have support conversations, which are not only interesting (Contributes to replay value) but also give stat boosts when a certain two characters are paired up (Contributing to gameplay). The storylines are also very good so you would want to play it all the way through too. Not the best game review  but FE is awesome nevertheless go play it (Play FE7 a.k.a. Fire Emblem first).


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 16, 2007)

Wesley said:


> Too much The i*c*st in the series to be _makes it_ enjoyable.



fix'd

Raven x Priscilla ftw xD wait..were they really blood related..?



<=-REapER-=> said:


> I agree, Hector's so cool (When I gave him a Brave Axe, he ALWAYS attacked four times PLUS with all that Strength ). Lyn is awesome AND sexy (As are most other FE girls e.g. Ninian, Tethys, L'Arachel and Selena )
> 
> 
> Never really noticed Eirika's stats as Master Lord, but Ephraim was like woah stand back.



Yeah man, Lyn was my favorite lord to use in the first GBA game...with Hector a close second. lol, that brave axe was amazing...brings back the memories =) In general I liked the characters in the first game a lot better.

Ephraim was my fav in SS. A lance user w/o the horse was cool.

Sooo, the one coming out for Wii is a sequal to POR, right? Dang, I never played that one. I'll probably grab this one anyway. I need my Wii FE fix


----------



## blaze of fire (Jul 16, 2007)

what is this like


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 16, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Wesley said:
> 
> 
> > Too much The i*c*st in the series to be makes it enjoyable.
> ...


Yeah they are  But LoL their support conversations were total i*c*st . Some of my favourites were probably Eliwood/Ninian, Joshua/Natasha, Rebecca/Wil and Ephraim/Tana (Although they're not i*c*st).



Santen Kesshun said:


> Yeah man, Lyn was my favorite lord to use in the first GBA game...with Hector a close second. lol, that brave axe was amazing...brings back the memories =) In general I liked the characters in the first game a lot better.


Yeah same. If only there was a Tower feature in FE7 as well  (Arena abuse takes too many turns!!!).



Santen Kesshun said:


> Ephraim was my fav in SS. A lance user w/o the horse was cool.


AND minus that chunky armour. I would have used him a lot more if he wasn't mounted as Master Lord though  (He rocks nevertheless).



Santen Kesshun said:


> Sooo, the one coming out for Wii is a sequal to POR, right? Dang, I never played that one. I'll probably grab this one anyway. I need my Wii FE fix


I never played POR either, I hope a black Wii comes out soon then I will get a Wii and borrow my friend's POR LoL.

Btw Yoruichi FTW!!!

@ Blaze of Fire: Do you mean the wii version? If so then I have no clue. If you mean FE in general, then...

*Spoiler*: _Fire Emblem_ 



FE is a turn-based strategy game (The maps play like AW in a way but the gameplay is very much different.) where you basically have to complete certain objectives (e.g. Defeat all enemies or seize the "throne"). Your characters grow stronger as they fight enemies or do class specific feats (e.g. Thieves stealing or Clerics healing allied units) like RPG's. Read my previous post on what i said to _Cryogenic Blaze_ for more details regarding the games LoL.


----------



## Goom (Jul 17, 2007)

If you get POR the main character Ike is godly if you train him properly.  I think he is one of the strongest lords of the games.  He could probably beat hector.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 18, 2007)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Yeah they are  But LoL their support conversations were total i*c*st . Some of my favourites were probably Eliwood/Ninian, Joshua/Natasha, Rebecca/Wil and Ephraim/Tana (Although they're not i*c*st).
> 
> 
> Yeah same. If only there was a Tower feature in FE7 as well  (Arena abuse takes too many turns!!!).
> ...



ehhh xD well said. I liked the Eli/Nin and Reb/Wil chats too. And that black wii needs to see the light of day already ;] Maybe I should set up an infiltration party and raid Nintendo's HQ to get one of them  I live like 5 minutes away =D muaha, time to go Sam Fisher on their arses xD

and heh, glad to hear I'm not the only one who missed out on PoR =P

~Yoruichi fan == friend 



zaidpyker said:


> If you get POR the main character Ike is godly if you train him properly.  I think he is one of the strongest lords of the games.  He could probably beat hector.



Well of course he could beat Hector...he's a sword user! 

>.> right? lol

Oh I have another question. Well I remember watching my brother play a little of the beginning of PoR and from what I remember, it seemed kinda slow paced and boring compared to the GBA stuff. I think it was a combination of the story screens and the battle animations. They just seemed kinda dull and monotonous if memory serves. So how was the music and battle animations later on in the game? Did they give it some flare? And was the story up to par? Thanks bud


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 18, 2007)

I am a SRPG fan and I was curious if this game for Wii would crave my needs? can someone give me a break down of the game ,and some videos?


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Jul 18, 2007)

I love fire emblem.
My brother bought it and he loved it so I thought i'd try it and I really liked it.
My older brother played it too and he really liked it.
So when I started playing it my brother was replaying it and he was helping me out but then gears of war came out and WHAAAAAAA I hate you gears of war you tookover my life.Anyways I don't think Anybody died and I have been thinking about starting it again.


----------



## Goom (Jul 18, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ehhh xD well said. I liked the Eli/Nin and Reb/Wil chats too. And that black wii needs to see the light of day already ;] Maybe I should set up an infiltration party and raid Nintendo's HQ to get one of them  I live like 5 minutes away =D muaha, time to go Sam Fisher on their arses xD
> 
> and heh, glad to hear I'm not the only one who missed out on PoR =P
> 
> ...






Well POR isnt as good as the GBA in either story or the actual battles ill give you that.  But the animations are pretty good.  But since the GBA ones were just crazy good POR is average.  But since its a fire emblem game you just have to get into it.  Give it a try its not bad.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 18, 2007)

Has anyone here played Fire Emblem: Fuuin No Tsurugi (Sealed Sword)? It's the sequel to Fire Emblem Rekka No Ken (Blazing Sword) story wise. It's a great FE game; you all should check it out.


----------



## Goom (Jul 19, 2007)

Basilikos said:


> Has anyone here played Fire Emblem: Fuuin No Tsurugi (Sealed Sword)? It's the sequel to Fire Emblem Rekka No Ken (Blazing Sword) story wise. It's a great FE game; you all should check it out.



Is that the one which has roy in it?  Yeah i havnt played that one.  But i heard its pretty hard to get.  I would like to play it though.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I am a SRPG fan and I was curious if this game for Wii would crave my needs? can someone give me a break down of the game ,and some videos?


Well, the FE game for wii is called Goddess of Dawn. It is a sequel to POR and some of the POR characters are back, notably Ike (Who looks a lot older) and Sothe (Who looks a lot cooler). As to videos, IGN have some:
Ten Days

You guys should check out FE-Planet and Fire Emblem World if you already haven't, they're awesome FE sites.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 19, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> Well POR isnt as good as the GBA in either story or the actual battles ill give you that.  But the animations are pretty good.  But since the GBA ones were just crazy good POR is average.  But since its a fire emblem game you just have to get into it.  Give it a try its not bad.



Ah ok 



<=-REapER-=> said:


> Well, the FE game for wii is called Goddess of Dawn. It is a sequel to POR and some of the POR characters are back, notably Ike (Who looks a lot older) and Sothe (Who looks a lot cooler). As to videos, IGN have some:
> Ten Days
> 
> You guys should check out FE-Planet and Fire Emblem World if you already haven't, they're awesome FE sites.



Awww man, those sites look great. *Bookmarked* I shall explore them in-depth later


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Well, the FE game for wii is called Goddess of Dawn. It is a sequel to POR and some of the POR characters are back, notably Ike (Who looks a lot older) and Sothe (Who looks a lot cooler). As to videos, IGN have some:
> Asuna Sword Pic
> 
> You guys should check out FE-Planet and Fire Emblem World if you already haven't, they're awesome FE sites.



Wow thx  Is this supposed to come out this year? I will most likely get this!


----------



## Rocket Bear (Jul 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow thx  Is this supposed to come out this year? I will most likely get this!



Yep, I think it's set for late this year.


----------



## Goom (Jul 19, 2007)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Well, the FE game for wii is called Goddess of Dawn. It is a sequel to POR and some of the POR characters are back, notably Ike (Who looks a lot older) and Sothe (Who looks a lot cooler). As to videos, IGN have some:
> Link removed
> 
> You guys should check out FE-Planet and Fire Emblem World if you already haven't, they're awesome FE sites.



ohh dammm i really wish i had a wii now otherwise i would get this...  its good to see some characters from POV in there though.


----------



## karate1kid (Jul 19, 2007)

is it really coming out?!
i love Fire Emblem


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 19, 2007)

karate1kid said:


> is it really coming out?!
> i love Fire Emblem



Yes, its coming out this year.


----------



## tanukibeast (Jul 19, 2007)

I love the series. Sacred stones kind of got boring after you beat it and were trying to max your characters.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 19, 2007)

tanukibeast said:


> I love the series. Sacred stones kind of got boring after you beat it and were trying to max your characters.


 at least you GOT to max ALL your characters (Unlike the other games ).
The only thing I found annoying in all of Sacred Stones was the creature skirmishes; the Tower and Ruins were cool .

@Basilikos: Does Playasia have an English version of Fuuin no Tsurugi? I've been playing the translated ROM this whole time


----------



## Kayo (Jul 20, 2007)

Can't wait for this game either! Specially now when I got nothing to do.


----------



## Goom (Jul 24, 2007)

bumpin the thread to say im starting to play Fuuin no Tsurugi... HEHEHEH im excited.  Cant wait to finish the game ive been hearing about. =)


edit: Roy sucks... he only has high avoid... please tell me he gets better later on.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 27, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> bumpin the thread to say im starting to play Fuuin no Tsurugi... HEHEHEH im excited.  Cant wait to finish the game ive been hearing about. =)
> 
> 
> edit: Roy sucks... he only has high avoid... please tell me he gets better later on.


For a guy who was very offensive in SSBM, I found Roy to be a disappointment in Fuuin no Tsirugi as well LoL, but apparently he gets a lot better when he gets the Sword of Seals (I guess that's why he was so powerful in SSBM LoL). Anyway, which chapter are you up to now? I'm still only on CH-6 LoL (Clarine's funny "Protect Me!!!" "Protect me!!!" ).


----------



## Goom (Jul 30, 2007)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> For a guy who was very offensive in SSBM, I found Roy to be a disappointment in Fuuin no Tsirugi as well LoL, but apparently he gets a lot better when he gets the Sword of Seals (I guess that's why he was so powerful in SSBM LoL). Anyway, which chapter are you up to now? I'm still only on CH-6 LoL (Clarine's funny "Protect Me!!!" "Protect me!!!" ).



Right now im on chapter 5.  The thing is i used to be on chapter 7 but i started over cause i abused Marcus too much by accident and it caused problems.  This game is a lot more challenging the FE7.  Not that its a bad thing though  



also. you know clarine right? Is she priscillas and erks child.  Cause shes from etruria or watever and she has erks purple eyes.  Please say no i am a avid PriscillaXguy fan! 


Also is lugh ninos kid too.  He looks just like her...


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 31, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> Right now im on chapter 5.  The thing is i used to be on chapter 7 but i started over cause i abused Marcus too much by accident and it caused problems.  This game is a lot more challenging the FE7.  Not that its a bad thing though


LoL, I thought you would've known better, after all you did play FE7...right? 



zaidpyker said:


> also. you know clarine right? Is she priscillas and erks child.  Cause shes from etruria or watever and she has erks purple eyes.  Please say no i am a avid PriscillaXguy fan!


Nah, she's Pent and Louise's daughter (Can't see the resemblance :S, but that's what I saw in the profiles). She has a brother (I think his name is Klein, can't remember).
I hope Wolt really is Rebecca and Wil's son (Their support conversations are win!!! I know Wolt is Rebecca's son, but he has Wil's hair!!!)  



zaidpyker said:


> Also is lugh ninos kid too.  He looks just like her...


Yup, he sure is. I know!!! If he grew his hair longer you wouldn't be able to tell the difference . Can't wait to see Ray.


----------



## Goom (Aug 6, 2007)

ohh yay.  Yeah i guess clarine does look a little like her mom cause the blond hair.  


Btw i know this is a little off topic but i just found out that Ike from FE9 is going to be in SSBM.  Srry if this is old, but its a big deal for me lol.  I kinda hoped hector would be in it cause there are a lot of sword users already.  A axe user would have been sweeeeeeet.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Aug 7, 2007)

zaidpyker said:


> ohh yay.  Yeah i guess clarine does look a little like her mom cause the blond hair.
> 
> Btw i know this is a little off topic but i just found out that *Ike from FE9 is going to be in SSBM*. Srry if this is old, but its a big deal for me lol.  I kinda hoped hector would be in it cause there are a lot of sword users already. A axe user would have been sweeeeeeet.


Yeah I heard that too!!! And I totally agree, I would rather have seen Hector, he would've been awesome in SSBB with that wild axe of his  and kick everyone's asses .


----------



## Rocket Bear (Aug 7, 2007)

Augh! Yeah, Hector and Ephraim would've been much better choices (if only because they'd have new and awesome weapons)

I'm sure I'd love Ike if I had played PoR...but he's still another darn sword user. Why not have a little variety =P

Btw there is a little new info on Ike in today's site update 

Kinda neat but looks reminiscent of Roy.


----------



## Goom (Aug 8, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> Augh! Yeah, Hector and Ephraim would've been much better choices (if only because they'd have new and awesome weapons)
> 
> I'm sure I'd love Ike if I had played PoR...but he's still another darn sword user. Why not have a little variety =P
> 
> ...






Hmmm i looked at that site.  Aether reminds me of that move kirby uses.  Her or hers up B attack where kirby takes out here sword and shoots out that wave thingy.  Aether looks pretty cool though.  Maybe its like a stronger version of that attack.  i know its also his trademark skill in POR


----------



## Nagasumi (Oct 10, 2007)

... guess I'll post here, too lazy to make a thread.
Anyway, a Fire Emblem game for DS was just announced earlier today.

first screens:








Looks like a remake of the first game. Marth! 

I'm definitely going to get this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

...God, this is the SECOND remake of FE1.

This better do what FE3 did; remake the game, add a follow up. But with this, include the remake, include that second follow up, and create an all new one.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Oct 10, 2007)

Marth in Brawl confirmed.


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 10, 2007)

Any word if it's coming to the US or Europe?

Looks awesome ^__^


----------



## Tokkan (Oct 10, 2007)

Every Fire Emblem since Rekka no Ken has been released outside of Japan, I'd heavily doubt that this one won't.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 10, 2007)

I demand release dates. I will buy this the day it comes out.

*rabid and obsessed FE fan*


----------



## Bitch (Oct 10, 2007)

HOLY SHIT!~  Fire Emblem DS was annouced!?

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMFG!!!!  I am so excited now!  It cancels out my hate with Sonic joining Brawl.  XD  

And, yes, I am a Fire Emblem fan if you couldn't tell already.  I finished FE4: Geneology of the Holy War, FE5: Thracia 776, FE6: Sealed Sword, FE7: Blazing Sword, FE8: Sacred Stones, and FE9: Path of Radiance.  Pretty much all of them except for 1-3, since I don't own an NES...

But Nintendo remaking FE1 is AWESOME!  

EDIT:  By the way, how do people get information on stuff so fast?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2007)

I really, REALLY do hope they add the second book [Follow up to FE1 in FE3] to this.

Otherwise this is a pretty bad remake, one that wouldn't conclude the story all the way.


----------



## Yuffie (Oct 14, 2007)

> edit: Roy sucks... he only has high avoid... please tell me he gets better later on.


Roy never worked with me. Hard to believe he's Eliwood's son.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2007)

Uohana said:


> Roy never worked with me. Hard to believe he's Eliwood's son.



Hard to believe he sucks so much huh?


----------



## Yuffie (Oct 14, 2007)

NO!!!!! Yes...............Eliwood was always my strongest lord, then he has this person for a son


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 15, 2007)

Uohana said:


> NO!!!!! Yes...............Eliwood was always my strongest lord, then he has this person for a son


Really? Eliwood always turns out to be my weakest Lord. The RNG is quite strange.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 15, 2007)

Basilikos said:


> Really? Eliwood always turns out to be my weakest Lord. The RNG is quite strange.



Oh God, if you think Eliwood is the worst, you will cry if you play the game with Roy.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Oct 16, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh God, if you think Eliwood is the worst, you will cry if you play the game with Roy.


Quoted for truth!!! That guy's so friggin weak it's not funny !!!

As for the FE-DS game, I don't really like the graphics, they look rather old-school but nevertheless I can't wait to get my hands on this game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2007)

I'll get it if it's a remake of Part 1 of FE1 AND it's follow up sequel, in FE3.

If it's a simple remake of the first game without the follow up found in the third game, I am not getting this.


----------



## Totitos (Oct 16, 2007)

Hector is the best Lord for me.

I need to get the Wii Version.


----------



## Yuffie (Oct 16, 2007)

> Really? Eliwood always turns out to be my weakest Lord. The RNG is quite strange.


Hector is my weakest lord. but he's still pretty strong



> As for the FE-DS game, I don't really like the graphics, they look rather old-school but nevertheless I can't wait to get my hands on this game


Me too 



> I need to get the Wii Version.


I'll get it if I hear it's good. I never really liked the wii


----------



## Moonshine (Oct 16, 2007)

I can't wait for Fire Emblem to come out for the Wii! I believe it comes out next month. Hopefully its a little harder then Path of Radiance.That one was pretty easy.


----------



## Yuffie (Oct 18, 2007)

> I can't wait for Fire Emblem to come out for the Wii! I believe it comes out next month. Hopefully its a little harder then Path of Radiance.That one was pretty easy.


It was pretty easy. I beat the whole game in two days on hard mode. Problem is I forgot everything that happened.


----------



## Basilikos (Oct 20, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh God, if you think Eliwood is the worst, you will cry if you play the game with Roy.


I've played FE 6 and I must agree, Roy is not very good. He's only good with the Sword of Seals. Other than that he's pretty much useless. Zeiss and Miredy on the other hand are godly.



Uohana said:


> Hector is my weakest lord. but he's still pretty strong


Eh?

Hector always ends up being my strongest. Lyn comes in close with second place.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 21, 2007)

Lyn and Hector were my best Lords. Lyn was like a really great Myrmidon who could shoot bows, and Hector was just badass.


----------



## /root (Oct 21, 2007)

Hector is the greatest Lord in the history of Fire Emblem.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

CuaT_Tro said:


> Hector is the greatest Lord in the history of Fire Emblem.



You misspelled 'Sigurd'.


----------



## /root (Oct 22, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> You misspelled 'Sigurd'.


You mispelled Hector.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 22, 2007)

Someone on the forums told me that only two FE's were released in North America, so does that mean you have to import the rest to play them or is there any other way?


----------



## Rocket Bear (Oct 22, 2007)

Yup, the only ones out in the US at the moment are:

Fire Emblem 7 (GBA)

Fire Emblem Sacred Stones (GBA)

Fire Emblem Path of Radiance (Gamecube)



...Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn is coming out really soon for Wii I think


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Santen Kesshun said:


> ...Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn is coming out really soon for Wii I think



Next month.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 22, 2007)

Fire Emblem for the Wii, should be good. My favorite classes are the Pegasi and Wyvern Knights.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 22, 2007)

I only played Sacred Stones but I enjoyed it thoroughly.


----------



## Goom (Nov 16, 2007)

So how goes with all the fire emblem players out there.  I recently started playing again, I need to re polish my skills some more.


----------



## chrisp (Nov 17, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn.


----------



## Goom (Nov 17, 2007)

Zarigani said:


> Can't wait to get my hands on Fire Emblem Radiant Dawn.



I really want to get it, but sadly I don't have a wii.  I heard Sothe is a main lord in that game.  Imagine a thief lord, that would be pretty cool.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 18, 2007)

A theif lord would be awesome, since they would turn into asssiasin lords later on. Imagine a sniper lord, that would be intersting.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 18, 2007)

Nah, sothe isn't a lord [though he does play a prominent role - as far as I know, there is/are no lord class[es] at all anymore], but I won't spoil the third tier classes yet, since apparently I'm the only person on the whole internet that's played it >_<

Thieves should class up into assassins, but no....

Anyways, loved the game, quite muchly. It's a fantastic story sequel, and otherwise what you'd expect from an FE title, which is exactly what I wanted from it.


----------



## Caustic (Nov 18, 2007)

Tehol Beddict said:


> but I won't spoil the third tier classes yet, since apparently I'm the only person on the whole internet that's played it >_<



Well, considering the only game system I currently have is a Nintendo DS, and I probably won't be getting a Wii until I'm living on my own and have the money to buy one, feel free to spoil the third tier classes (You could always put them in spoiler tags or something ,) because I've been looking for that information, but it really is no where in sight, yet.

*edit:* Oh, nevermind. It seems like there's a limited amount of information on Wikipedia. Ah, well, I'm sure they'll show up on Youtube or something eventually.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Nov 18, 2007)

Well, here are some, then:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Lance/Axe/etc General > Marshall [gets about the size of a mountain xD]
Thief > Rogue > Whisper
Sniper > Marksman
Ike [he's not a lord for plot reasons] = Hero > Vangaurd
Swordmaster > Trueblade
Dragonmaster > Dragonlord [I forgot, there is one with lord in it >_<]
Paladin > Gold/Silver Knight [depends on weapon]
Fire/Wind/etc Sage > Arch Sage
Falcon Knight > Seraph Knight
Halberdier > Sentinel
Cleric > Valkyrie
Warrior > Reaver
Bishop > Saint




Most of those are only two, as you can see, but that's because I started with their second tier class, as it's already known.

I think that's all of them. All I can remember, in any case, save for one mega awesome one, that is a complete and utter jarring plot spoiler, so I must refrain, tags or no.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 4, 2007)

YES!!!!

I fucking love Fire Emblem, so this is fantastic.


----------



## zagman505 (Dec 4, 2007)

ah fire emblem. played through 2 of the gba games (haven't had the time to go through sacred stones yet) and loved them both. i just need to get path of radiance and play through that before radiant dawn =D


----------



## Uchiha Scorphion (Dec 5, 2007)

I've never palyed a fire emblem game, but i want to try one
which one is good ? ( i think i have nearly every console in history <.< xDDD ((Wii, gamecube, nintendo 64, gba, my bro has a ds, we have gameboy color even xD, playstatio n2...)
so which one is a good one to play?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Dec 5, 2007)

Latest and probably easiest to find would be Path of Radiance for the cube, and the sequel, Radiant Dawn, for the wii. Both quite good.


----------



## VZ.Kag (Dec 5, 2007)

ah i remember fire emblem, me and my brother used to play it.


----------



## Lunar88 (Dec 23, 2007)

I love Fire Emblem!^^ I have Fuuin no Tsurugi, Rekka no Ken, Sacred Stones, Path of Radiance and Radiant Dawn! One of the best strategy games EVER!!!


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 8, 2008)

I changed my mind about getting Radiant Dawn. I've played through it but it was a challenge. So to those that want to start playing FE I'd advise playing Path of Radiance first. 



> Nah, sothe isn't a lord [though he does play a prominent role - as far as I know, there is/are no lord class[es] at all anymore], but I won't spoil the third tier classes yet, since apparently* I'm the only person on the whole internet that's played it >_<*


Well then I'm the second person. Anyway who was your strongest character and how long did it take you to play through it?



> I've never palyed a fire emblem game, but i want to try one
> which one is good ? ( i think i have nearly every console in history <.< xDDD ((Wii, gamecube, nintendo 64, gba, my bro has a ds, we have gameboy color even xD, playstatio n2...)
> so which one is a good one to play?


Fire Emblem: Thracia 776 (FE 5). It was never released in America and was on Super Famicom (Known as SNES in US). I'm pretty sure you can find translated versions on the internet though.  If not then you should get FE Path of Radiance, it's pretty fun with a good storyline, it got 3-D map graphics and cinema cut-scenes. Fire Emblem 7's marrige system was pretty dumb and Sacred Stones has retarted promotion.


----------



## bengus (Jan 9, 2008)

Yuffie said:


> I changed my mind about getting Radiant Dawn. I've played through it but it was a challenge. So to those that want to start playing FE I'd advise playing Path of Radiance first.
> 
> 
> Well then I'm the second person. Anyway who was your strongest character and how long did it take you to play through it?



I'm the third. Started from FE: Radiant Dawn for the Wii (never owned a GC and I can't find a copy of FE: Path of Radiance, don't own a DS as well).

Took me two to three weeks give or take. Strongest character was Nephenee or Haar.


----------



## Goom (Jan 9, 2008)

Damn i still havent gotten a wii and probably never will get one.

I seriously want to try out the third class in dawn of radiance.  I need to see some mai hotness


----------



## Magic (Jan 9, 2008)

Ike is so  Fire Emblem for the win!


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 9, 2008)

> I'm the third. Started from FE: Radiant Dawn for the Wii (never owned a GC and I can't find a copy of *FE: Path of Radiance*, *don't own a DS as well*).


Have you tried the internet?
You don't need a DS there will be a DS game but that was a re-make of the first game, and FE's 6, 7, and 8 were on GBA


> Took me two to three weeks give or take. Strongest character was Nephenee or Haar.


I took one week, strongest characters were Oscar, Rolf, Edward, and Leonardo

Which part was your favorite?



> *I seriously want to try out the third class in dawn of radiance*. I need to see some mai hotness


Some of them are better some aren't, don't get too excited....


----------



## Goom (Jan 9, 2008)

yeah ike is pretty sweet.  Aether is sick btw.


btw when i played the gamecube version my best guy was boyd.  That guy could usually kill things in 1 hit, and 2 hits usually guaranteed kills from him.


----------



## demonhunter007 (Jan 9, 2008)

You know, I actually started a fire emblem thread a long time ago, but it died sadly.  I'm glad to see that another one has sprung up.  I've played all four FE games that have been released in America and love them all.  Path of Radiance is probably my favorite, with my strongest character probably being Soren.  Many times he was able to kill with one hit, and those he couldn't, he could hit twice, or even three times with his Adept ability.

As for the new one, Radiant Dawn, I've played through about half of it.  I like that there's a third class tier, that Sothe is one of the main characters (he's actually a Rogue, which is a second-tier thief), and that you can save during battle.  I don't like how they broke up the storyline though, and that you have to use so many different characters.  One thing I really love about fire emblem is the character advancement, and there's not as much of that in Radiant Dawn as in the other games.  Which is pretty dissappointing since they've added a third tier which most characters probably won't even reach.  So its got its ups and downs I think.


----------



## bengus (Jan 10, 2008)

Yuffie said:


> Have you tried the internet?
> 
> Which part was your favorite?



Yeah... tried looking around. The prices are high for Path of Radiance brand new or used.  $85 brand new, $45 used. Asian sources for game imports on the net are sold out.

My favorite part was the entrance of the Greil Mercs and their levels. I love that team. I plan to play the game again, but I think I may want to start Metroid Prime Corruption (since I've put off playing that game for quite some time...). I'm about to finish off the purple coins in Mario Galaxy soon.


----------



## Mugiwara Luffy (Jan 10, 2008)

Just curious, but where did you guys find the translation for FF Sealed Sword,
And where did you find the ROMS for others?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Fire Emblem 7: Burning Blade (in Japan) is pretty good and it's my favorite game for the Gameboy advance. (HA, Fire Emblem 7 and Final Fantasy 7...) Then again, it's the only one I've played, but I fell in absolute *love* with the characters, specifically Lyndis.  I would love it if they made a sequel to number 7 starring Lyndis and the old gang... with voices... would be quite a treat to hear what they sound like.


----------



## Goom (Jan 10, 2008)

Mugiwara Luffy said:


> Just curious, but where did you guys find the translation for FF Sealed Sword,
> And where did you find the ROMS for others?



if u want i can pm you my copy of sealed sword for vba.




Butter Head said:


> I think Fire Emblem 7: Burning Blade (in Japan) is pretty good and it's my favorite game for the Gameboy advance. (HA, Fire Emblem 7 and Final Fantasy 7...) Then again, it's the only one I've played, but I fell in absolute *love* with the characters, specifically Lyndis.  I would love it if they made a sequel to number 7 starring Lyndis and the old gang... with voices... would be quite a treat to hear what they sound like.




yeah i agree.  They make the characters to a degree that you actually get attached to them.  Like i said in the OP i usually start the level over if a person dies lol.

Lyndis was pretty cool.  Her crits as a swordmaster and her first job were cool looking


----------



## listerine (Jan 10, 2008)

the two for gba were pretty good... not too fond of the ones for the platform consoles


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 10, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:


> if u want i can pm you my copy of sealed sword for vba.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lyndis was great. I think her final class was a blade Master and not only did she have great criticals like a Myrmidon, she was a pretty damn good archer as well. Lyndis was a cool character, much cooler than Eirika.


----------



## Goom (Jan 10, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Lyndis was great. I think her final class was a blade Master and not only did she have great criticals like a Myrmidon, she was a pretty damn good archer as well. Lyndis was a cool character, much cooler than Eirika.



yeah erika sucked, horrible rapier sword user.  Her brother though was very fun to use cause he was a lance main character.   

Best combo was lyn with arrows and great lord hector.  Unstoppable.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh yeah. Great Lord Hector. He was soo extremely good. The only people who could actually do more than 5 damage to my Hector were strong mages. Most people couldnt even do damage to Hector. My Lyn and Hector were great, but my Eliwood sucked.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Jan 11, 2008)

You guys know new Fire Emblem for DS is coming out right?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, the game looks really great and I cant wait to play it. Fire Emblem is such a great series and I hope this game really stands out, because its the remake of the first one and thats the one that started it all right. 

There are no really outstanding videos on Youtube, but here are some just to give you guys an idea. The game itself looks fun. 
positive thinking.
positive thinking.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 11, 2008)

I can't wait for that game...I always wanted to play the first one.


----------



## tgre (Jan 14, 2008)

Gah got stuck at Ch15 EX in Blazing Sword.

I fucked up the run through and I have everyone unpromoted (Im trying to beat it with everyone unpromoted and its hard as fuck)

I can only get Dart across for a little while before the mages cane me with their freaking Bolting.

Maybe I should make my Raven a Hero and my Wil a Sniper. But then that would be overkill.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah dude that seems impossible without leveling. I leveled and still found the last bosses is extremely hard.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 15, 2008)

I haven't played that game in at least a year now and I'm still stuck on the last bosses. :/ You know, it really sucks when you think that your characters are strong and kicking ass, then all of a sudden you have a character death and everything seemingly goes to hell from there. Pain the ass.

Also, I've got a question: I know it may sound n00bish, but I never really did get far with the support system in that game. o.O The option hardly came up for me... I wonder what I did wrong. What do you have to do and who (personally) did you choose to have a strong bond?


----------



## tanukibeast (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm on the final chapter in Part 3 of Radiant Dawn.

Ike rocks. 


What main character do people like the most out of all of the games?


----------



## Goom (Jan 15, 2008)

^ Lyndis was pretty good because i have a thing for swordmaster/blademasters, and she was pretty good looking for a collection of pixels. 

Hector from the same game was also good

from the gamecube genre i would have to say that rolf, or boyd are my favorite.


----------



## tgre (Jan 15, 2008)

Hector pwnt. Enough said.

Hector + Armads + Great Lord = UNSTOPPABLE.

Hector is easily the most powerful lord... he can even take down promoted bosses in his unpromoted state. I took down one of the General bosses early on with Hector alone. Wolf Beil is possibly one of the best weapons for Hector alone.

Other than that... my Heroes, my swordmasters and my Wyvern Lords all end up pwning the game inside out for some reason


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 15, 2008)

I beat Fire Emblem, but the last bosses and the dragon were really hard. I cant believe they would cram so many tough bosses and make you vs. them all. O_O

And about the supposrt system. sorry I have no idea, I didnt really get that much.


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 18, 2008)

Mugiwara said:
			
		

> Just curious, but where did you guys find the translation for FF Sealed Sword,
> And where did you find the ROMS for others?


I found this but I used a diffrent site for mine. These ones don't seem very complete.




			
				Butterhead said:
			
		

> I think Fire Emblem 7: Burning Blade (in Japan) is pretty good and it's my favorite game for the Gameboy advance. (HA, Fire Emblem 7 and Final Fantasy 7...) Then again, it's the only one I've played, but I fell in absolute love with the characters, specifically Lyndis.  I would love it if they made a sequel to number 7 starring Lyndis and the old gang... with voices... would be quite a treat to hear what they sound like.


It was pretty good. Except for the marrige thing, like I'd said. The characters were awsome, my favorites were Kent and Farina (pairing, or no). I'd like a sequel too, though it might be really hard to do something seeing as the sequel was FE6. Problem is, FE6 still left alot of questions to be answered about FE7. The fact that Lyn was only made for FE7 is stupid and left alot of questions as to who's her kid: Roy, Lilina, Lance, or Sue. Many people also wonder what really happened to her after the events on FE7



			
				Butterhead said:
			
		

> Also, I've got a question: I know it may sound n00bish, but I never really did get far with the support system in that game. o.O The option hardly came up for me... I wonder what I did wrong. What do you have to do and who (personally) did you choose to have a strong bond?


Well, the characters can have a certain range of people they can support with. For example: Kent and Farina (Hector's story only), it takes 81 turns to get their C support 81 more to get their B and a final 81 to get their A. Some supports have special endings for the characters, for these two they get married, I won't go into details. Here's a very detailed list (from Serenes Forest) on the number of turns charaters must stand next to each other during battle:

translation script
They also tell you how to activate supports.
If you're too lazy to activate the supports they can be read here:




			
				Ramza said:
			
		

> I beat Fire Emblem, but the last bosses and the dragon were really hard. I cant believe they would cram so many tough bosses and make you vs. them all. O_O


If you play through it enought times it'll get easier and you'll know who to promote.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

Gon said:


> You guys know new Fire Emblem for DS is coming out right?


VOT?

Links plz, I been waiting for this for years.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

tanukibeast said:


> I'm on the final chapter in Part 3 of Radiant Dawn.
> 
> Ike rocks.
> 
> ...



My favorite characters out of the series are Lyn, Hector, Ike, and Marth(even though I haven't played his game....yet.)


----------



## Sasori (Jan 18, 2008)

JAFFAR SOLOS


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

^Lol..while I did like Jaffar...I though Matthew was cooler.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jan 19, 2008)

Finally a board for one of my favorite GBA games. 


tanukibeast said:


> What main character do people like the most out of all of the games?


Hector owns.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 19, 2008)

Deidara456 said:


> ^Lol..while I did like Jaffar...I though Matthew was cooler.


There is a reason Jaffar is called the "Angel of Death" and Matthew isn't.


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 19, 2008)

Sasori said:
			
		

> There is a reason Jaffar is called the "Angel of Death" and Matthew isn't.


Mathew doesn't have the Speed and Accuracy to make up the good critical Jaffar has and he doesn't have as much strength unless you give him stat upgrade items.



			
				tanukibeast said:
			
		

> What main character do people like the most out of all of the games?


Alot of people like Ike over alot of others. Lyn and Hector are also pretty popular. My favorite lords are Leaf and Marth, they're a little more intresting then the other lords.


----------



## Totitos (Jan 19, 2008)

Jaffar is Hx4 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=M_xCYOCik0A&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 23, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Jaffar is Hx4


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 24, 2008)

Wow those Mercenaries look awesome. 

And lol Jaffar and Hector were monster on the battlefield. Actually remember that pegasus chick And Heath the wyvern rider, if you stick with them, they get so freaking good at the end. They were my best characters in the end, since they were so strong and quick, and i gave them killer lances, and would almost always strike twice.


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 24, 2008)

Ramza said:
			
		

> And lol Jaffar and Hector were monster on the battlefield. Actually remember that *pegasus chick *And Heath the wyvern rider, if you stick with them, they get so freaking good at the end. They were my best characters in the end, since they were so strong and quick, and i gave them killer lances, and would almost always strike twice.


 Which one?


----------



## Totitos (Jan 24, 2008)

Yuffie said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> Anyway...


I fininshed that game already.I like it but still I prefer the GBA version.


Ramza Beoulve said:


> Wow those Mercenaries look awesome.
> 
> And lol Jaffar and Hector were monster on the battlefield. Actually remember that pegasus chick And Heath the wyvern rider, if you stick with them, they get so freaking good at the end. They were my best characters in the end, since they were so strong and quick, and i gave them killer lances, and would almost always strike twice.



there are 3 pegasus chicks 

my bests units were Darts,Raven,Guy and Priscilla.


----------



## Sasori (Jan 24, 2008)

lol I killed Dart a long time ago before I realised that in this game dead = stay dead


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 25, 2008)

Tostitos said:
			
		

> I fininshed that game already.I like it but still I prefer the GBA version.


I like them all the same, a game's still a game right? But if you don't mind me asking, Why?



			
				Sasori said:
			
		

> lol I killed Dart a long time ago before I realised that in this game dead = stay dead



Dart's a handy guy to have around, but didn't you read the thing after Lyn's story? "From here on characters who fall in battle are lost forever" or something similar.


----------



## Goom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yuffie said:


> :amazed
> 
> 
> Anyway...



wow... ike got jacked from the last game.  shooot....




Totitos said:


> I fininshed that game already.I like it but still I prefer the GBA version.



yeah i feel the same way.  The GBA ones i think had better sprites, or they just grew on me for some reason.  The storyline was better in those too.    And the maps were wayyy wayyy better in those as well.



on the other hand jaffar rocks.  So much better than mathew cause u dont need to train him.  Even though he doesnt have the full potential mathew does if you train him, its still worth it cause hes so badass.


----------



## ~Flippy (Jan 26, 2008)

Love fire emblem, played flaming swords-radiant dawn and loved all.

I think it would be a good game to base an MMORPG off of. IDK, it would be cool if nintendo could make an MMORPG similar in control and gameplay to WoW or EQ, specifically for wii.

My favorite classes are: Myrmidon, Wind Sage, Lance General, and Necromancer (really, its the 'Shaman' class, but i dont agree with them calling a dark caster a shaman because that's not what they[shaman] are)


----------



## tgre (Feb 11, 2008)

Favorite classes are: Swordmaster, Sage, Wyvern Lord, Hero & Berserker 

My best characters are nearly always: Guy, Raven, Heath & Hector... my Sain/Kent combo worked alright as well.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey, I ve just finished Fire Embelm Path of Radiance, and I have a question:

How can I increase the support from C to A?

I have had so far mist and titania together in all battles and they dont reach A.


Also Radiant Dawn's plot its uber crappy for wath I have seen in critics and reviews, however I want to know wath happens to my fav characters.Ike,Titania,Luci,Zihark etc...


Yuffie:
Where did you got that art?


----------



## Cipher (Feb 21, 2008)

^In PoR, the option to increase support comes when two compatible characters are used in multiple battles at the same time (which is better than previous games, where you had to have them NEXT TO EACH OTHER for a large number of turns to unlock support conversations).



Sasori said:


> lol I killed Dart a long time ago before I realised that in this game dead = stay dead



lol, my Dart was an absolute beast.  I gave him a Brave Axe in the final chapter, and he took out the Dragon by himself.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 21, 2008)

I just got Radiant Dawn for Wii, it's harder than Path of Radiance, and I didn't find out about bonus exp in that game until after I beat it >.<". My Sother, Rolfe, Dart, and Ike were my bests. 
In Radiant Dawn I'm trying to save my bonus exp so that I dont' waste it, I want to try to beat the game without it again, but it may prove more challenging than I originally thought.  It's storyline is worse than Path of Radiance's at least, so far it is.


----------



## Yuffie (Feb 22, 2008)

Suigetsu said:
			
		

> Yuffie:
> Where did you got that art?


Well if you're asking about the sprites, I had to rip Rolf, Oscar, and Boyd out on my own and I got the rest from FEP



			
				Cipher said:
			
		

> ^In PoR, the option to increase support comes when two compatible characters are used in multiple battles at the same time (which is better than previous games, where you had to have them NEXT TO EACH OTHER for a large number of turns to unlock support conversations).


Yeah, but I think supports are begining to get to the point where supports are so simple any character can support with any character. They shorten it too.



			
				Colonello said:
			
		

> In Radiant Dawn I'm trying to save my bonus exp so that I dont' waste it, I want to try to beat the game without it again, but it may prove more challenging than I originally thought. *It's storyline is worse than Path of Radiance's at least, so far it is.*


I always thought it was better and made more sense the PoR. Except the supports. They also get into some of the more side characters like the 3 brothers.


*Spoiler*: _For the FFVII people_ 





Found at FEO


----------



## Vyse (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone played Fire Emblem 4?
Best game ever, really... it owns all the other Fire Emblem parts ( I still liked them, though)


----------



## Sasori (Mar 6, 2008)

Yuffie said:


> I like them all the same, a game's still a game right? But if you don't mind me asking, Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Dart's a handy guy to have around, but didn't you read the thing after Lyn's story? "From here on characters who fall in battle are lost forever" or something similar.


I didn't take her seriously. Please, she's a female royalty fighting dragons with a rapier


----------



## Goom (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow I still have not beaten sacred stones.  Pretty sad.  I just stopped playing like 4 months ago in the middle of one level.  

Maybe the reason I didn't like that game was because Ephraim was not a sword user.  And his sister was the worst sword hero/user in the whole series.  Erika freaking sucks...


----------



## Sinz-90XX (Mar 7, 2008)

Erika is not as bad as Roy (in Rekka no Ken). Roy = only decent w/ Sword of Seals.

Erika still sucks though... Sacred Stones is a cinch.


----------



## Sinz-90XX (Mar 7, 2008)

My best line-up:

Dart (Berserker)
Guy (Swordmaster)
Raven (Hero)
Erk (Sage)
Lucius (Bishop)
Hector (Great lord)
Heath (Wyvern Lord)
Priscilla (Troubadour)
Wil (Sniper)
Matthew (Assassin)
Sain/Kent (Paladins)
Oswin (General)

Matthew > Legault >> Jaffar overall for me.

Legault and Matthew both end up raping Jaffar in stats... but in my run throughs, I've had Matthew best Legault and Jaffar the majority of the time. I only recruit Legault for his member's card and also because I like collecting all characters XD


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 9, 2008)

I used Legault over Jaffar and Matthew, because he looked cooler, but if you went through the trouble of leveling Matthew, you should use him, and his stats were probably the best out of all. In Fire Emblem, your homegrown organic officers are always better than the ones raised for you.


----------



## tgre (Mar 10, 2008)

@Sinz-90xx

... that's like, the exact same line-up as me , apart from Lucius. I'd use Canas w/ Luna in his stead.


----------



## Sasori (Mar 10, 2008)

Sinz-90XX said:


> Legault and Matthew both end up raping Jaffar in stats... but in my run throughs, I've had Matthew best Legault and Jaffar the majority of the time. I only recruit Legault for his member's card and also because I like collecting all characters XD


Stats means nothing when you can 1hit kill the final boss 

Also Jaffar just looks cooler lol


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 12, 2008)

Sasori said:


> Stats means nothing when you can 1hit kill the final boss
> 
> Also Jaffar just looks cooler lol



True!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 13, 2008)

My best line-up:

Dart (Berserker)
Guy (Swordmaster)
Raven (Hero)
Erk (Sage)
Lucius (Bishop)
Hector (Great lord)
Heath (Wyvern Lord)
Priscilla (Troubadour)
Wil (Sniper)
Matthew (Assassin)
Sain/Kent (Paladins)
Oswin (General)


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Mar 13, 2008)

I hate Sacred Stones, I tryed getting into again and I just can't. Theres something about the game which i just dont like. :/

Lyn > Eirika
Hector> whoever the third hero is. 

The two main guy in Fire Emblem are about the same.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 14, 2008)

I saw Radiant Dawn's dub job. It's fucking horrible.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Mar 14, 2008)

I know


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 15, 2008)

There were probably NO good voice actors in it at all o_o


----------



## Goom (Mar 15, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I hate Sacred Stones, I tryed getting into again and I just can't. Theres something about the game which i just dont like. :/
> 
> Lyn > Eirika
> Hector> whoever the third hero is.
> ...



Same for me

Except Hector>everyone


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 16, 2008)

I played radiant dawn and I got really disapointed with the storyline, it was ridiculous.
Tought the gameplay was chalenging, and I got to train the chars that didnt made it to level 20 in POR.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 16, 2008)

What's up with Sacred Stones anyways? And what is considered to be the fan favorite of the Fire Emblem series?

I just love 7 way too much. Got to the final chapter and just COULDN'T beat it; gave up, and so I started a new game, yet AGAIN, yesterday. XD


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 16, 2008)

Suigetsu said:


> I played radiant dawn and I got really disapointed with the storyline, it was ridiculous.
> Tought the gameplay was chalenging, and I got to train the chars that didnt made it to level 20 in POR.



i dont mind radiant dawn so far... since im still in the 1st part of it with the dawn brigade 

i just want to be able to use volke again


----------



## tgre (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh lawd...

I just did a run through of FE again.

Guy 20/20 w/ Rune Sword, Wo Dao, Regal Blade, 3 Elixers = fucking unstoppable.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Mar 18, 2008)

I don't even know if I want to play Radiant Dawn thanks to the dub. I might buy Sacred Stones instead. Any more news on the one for DS?


----------



## xpto (Mar 18, 2008)

Most awesomest game ever. I've played Blazing Sword, Sacred Stones and Sword of Seals/Sealed Sword. I really wish they'd do one for the PS2 or the PC.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Ill give a box full of Delishius Mana to however can get me a good sized offial art pic of Lucia/Luchino from Path of radiance and or Radiant PWN.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 25, 2008)

xpto said:


> Most awesomest game ever. I've played Blazing Sword, Sacred Stones and Sword of Seals/Sealed Sword. I really wish they'd do one for the PS2 or the PC.



You have a better chance of seeing Halo 3 on the Wii.

Fire Emblem is a Nintendo-owned franchise.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2008)

I agree, nintendo will never release a franchise game for a consle of the competition.

Anyhow if you want a box of delishius mana please help me find some good official Lucia/luchino art.

come on ppl pleaassee!


----------



## Goom (Apr 5, 2008)

Just beat sacred stones.  I have to say the final boss is really cool.  He actually seems pretty strong and has a cool design.

Also Joshua has to be the coolest looking swordsmaster is all the games.  He reminds me of jack sparrow too lmao.


----------



## Yuffie (Apr 11, 2008)

Moogoogaipan said:
			
		

> Also Joshua has to be the coolest looking swordsmaster is all the games. He reminds me of jack sparrow too lmao.


Intresting how alot of people think that. Swordsmasters are really popular but Joshua and Zihark top them all.



			
				Suigetsu said:
			
		

> Anyhow if you want a box of delishius mana please help me find some good official Lucia/luchino art.


RD or PoR?

Anyway,

First five Fire Emblems! You know your want to...


----------



## AxelDemonSlayer (Apr 15, 2008)

wow itd be cool to hav american versions of the first 5 games on the virtual console. right now im occupied with 6 and waiting on more information for the upcoming ds game. seriously, fe games are awesome to play (unless ur stupid enough to move ur characters out in the open like an idiot....but we've all done that a couple times...)


----------



## tgre (Apr 17, 2008)

The DS game wont be that flash... I can guarantee that right now.

Blazing Sword is the best most recent game right now... it wont be trounced


----------



## Yuffie (May 12, 2008)

tiGER said:
			
		

> The DS game wont be that flash... I can guarantee that right now.


I'm gettin it to see what it's like, still



			
				tiGER said:
			
		

> Blazing Sword is the best most recent game right now... it wont be trounced


I'm growing more fond of it. I'll say that


----------



## Axl Low (May 13, 2008)

I have played:

FE7: Favorite one by far. 
FE8: Sacred Stones... It was short.
FE9: IKE! I knew he was goign to be my favorite character! I even did a Solo run.
FE10: I loved the Story telling! Gameplay on Hard Mode me cry though.


----------



## Ziko (May 14, 2008)

I have the ones for GBA,GC and Wii but sadly the one's on nes and snes are Japanese only...  Want to play them!


----------



## Bladetaster's Delight (May 17, 2008)

The best Fire Emblem released in the US is the original one on gba, or, FE7. The other one on gba FE8 just wasn't that good in my opinion, probably because of the monsters that you could battle at any time to raise your characters levels.

The GCN games were pretty good but I think the graphics were a bit of a let-down... I mean, I would have much preferred the battles to still be in a 2d form, maybe even anime-esque form.

Also, the Iaguz in the gcn ones annoyed me. My favourite thing about the original FE game on gba (FE7) is that there weren't really any monsters in it, just man vs man, and dragon-related mythos on top of it all.

So yeah, FE7 definitely the best released in the US imo, and one of my favourite games of all-time.


----------



## demonhunter007 (May 17, 2008)

I've played all of them released in the US so far, and loved all but the latest one, (Radiant Dawn) for different reasons.  The first is just all around good.  Number 2 was too short, but I liked that you could choose a person's level up class, and that you could fight monsters at temples and level up your characters.  It did make it a bit too easy though.  I thought PoR was just as good as the first one, made better by the addition of camp preparations, weapon forging, and automatic class ups at lvl 21.  

Radiant Dawn I haven't finished, and probably never will.  The main reason why I like Fire Emblem is its character development and RPG element.  In all of the other Fire emblem games, you use the same characters for everything (with the exeption of a chapter here and there.)  In Radiant Dawn, you use the same characters for awhile, and then the game starts making you use new characters each chapter, and they are so good, that there's no need for character development.  I stopped worrying about my chacters getting stronger, and just played through the chapters, finishing them as quickly as possible and hoping for something better next chapter only to be dissappointed.  So I got bored with it and moved on to other games.  

Dispite its latests dissappointment, Fire Emblem is still one of my favorite gaming franchises, and I can't wait for its next installment.


----------



## Yuffie (May 31, 2008)

Demon Hunter said:
			
		

> Dispite its latests dissappointment, Fire Emblem is still one of my favorite gaming franchises, and I can't wait for its next installment.


You're in luck  The re-make of the first game:


> DS owners can look forward to an update of the long running strategy RPG Fire Emblem series, due for release on August 7.



Here's a picture showing some sprites and stuff


			
				Demon Hunter said:
			
		

> In Radiant Dawn, you use the same characters for awhile, and then the game starts making you use new characters each chapter, and they are so good, that there's no need for character development. I stopped worrying about my chacters getting stronger, and just played through the chapters, finishing them as quickly as possible and hoping for something better next chapter only to be dissappointed. So I got bored with it and moved on to other games.


That's the part of the game I like. It makes it fun but difficult. Near the end you don't have to switch back and forth between teams, you should finish the game.


----------



## Salent Aurion (May 31, 2008)

Fire Emblem is an epic win in RPGs in my opinion. The storyline is always interesting, beautiful 2d drawings, awesome soundtrack(for Path of Radiance at least) and cool characters. My favorite one was Path of Radiance, for a few characters like Ike, Soren, the Black Knight, Ranulf, for the incredible soundtrack, awesome storyline, and the laguz.

Sadly, I still didn't try Radiant Dawn, but hopefully, I'll play it soon.


----------



## Yuffie (Aug 7, 2008)

Bumps for the Release of FE11!!!!!11111!!!

it's a great game so far! Amazing graphics. I'm not liking that new guy though


----------



## chrisp (Sep 24, 2008)

Anyone know the release? I can't wait to play with Marth! Oh..did that turn out abit wrong?


----------



## Ziko (Sep 24, 2008)

It's only the Japanese release that's out yet right?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Sep 24, 2008)

Ziko said:


> It's only the Japanese release that's out yet right?



Yes, and as far as I know, there is no release date for the american release as well... nor european release.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2008)

Yuffie said:


> Bumps for the Release of FE11!!!!!11111!!!
> 
> it's a great game so far! Amazing graphics. I'm not liking that new guy though



It so far is the worst version starring Marth, so if people played the SNES games, I certainly wouldn't call FE11 great by any means.

FE3 is still the best, especially considering that the DS remake removes half of what that game added to the package.


----------



## Starrk (Sep 24, 2008)

Fire Emblem FTW.

Any questions?


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 3, 2009)

Zarigani said:
			
		

> Anyone know the release? I can't wait to play with Marth! Oh..did that turn out abit wrong?


February the 16th. In Noth America. Europe still has yet to say they'll release it



			
				GoofyTitan said:
			
		

> It so far is the worst version starring Marth, so if people played the SNES games, I certainly wouldn't call FE11 great by any means.
> 
> FE3 is still the best, especially considering that the DS remake removes half of what that game added to the package.


Finished it. I take back what I said about it being good. Didn't turn out the way I expected.
FE 3 did turn out to be the best in the end. Despite having the technology they have now, Intelligent systems made better games back then.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 4, 2009)

First and only FE that I have played is Path of Radiance.
I liked Ike x Titania. Also Lucia was super awesome!

Radiant Dawn seems to have a very -****** story, regardless of your opinions Gamespot and IGN think the same thing as me.


----------



## Cipher (Jan 4, 2009)

Radiant Dawn had a terrible story, unfortunately. I honestly was on the villain's side at the end.  Its too bad, there were a lot of good things in it that really need to be kept for future titles, but the plotline (and Micaiah) really sour the whole thing.  It's not a good title for anyone but long-time FE fans.


----------



## Starrk (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a long time FE fan and I skipped PoR and went right to RD.


----------



## Yuffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Suigetsu said:
			
		

> *Radiant Dawn seems to have a very -****** story*, regardless of your opinions Gamespot and IGN think the same thing as me.


Agreed. The few things respectable about the game are probably the characters, gameplay, and possibly difficulty (If you're looking for it). Everything else is pretty much screwed...


----------



## Masurao (Feb 21, 2009)

Did anyone pick up Fire Emblem: SD? I'm enjoying it so far. They really need to remake some of the older FE, and bring them over to the US. I finished all the US FE releases before SD, and have a desire to play the old ones. I might have to put them on my computer ultimately...


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2009)

Masurao said:


> Did anyone pick up Fire Emblem: SD? I'm enjoying it so far. They really need to remake some of the older FE, and bring them over to the US. I finished all the US FE releases before SD, and have a desire to play the old ones. I might have to put them on my computer ultimately...


I'm currently playing FE: SD and it's alright but nothing special.  The set up and the layout of the menus is outdated and hard to use.  Intelligent Systems was lazy when they made this game IMO.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 2, 2009)

Shadow Dragon is one of better games in the series.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Shadow Dragon is one of better games in the series.


Are you kidding?  I'll admit I'm only on chapter 7 but so far I have not seen anything beyond mediocrity.  The characters are bland and far too numerous.  Hell, the game even encourages you to kill them off.

I know I can't make a final conclusion yet but so far this game really has its work cut out if it wants to be comparable to the epic win of FE 6,7, and 8.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 2, 2009)

The meny is far better than the previous GBA games. And then there's the obvious improvements like being able to see your enemies movement-range etc. 

Keep playing, you'll get into it. I know that many of the characters you get you won't even use, but there's some that you bond with.


----------



## Razing Phoenix (Mar 2, 2009)

Just got Shadow Dragon. Not the best FE but still decent.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 2, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> The meny is far better than the previous GBA games.


What is "meny"?



Zarigani said:


> And then there's the obvious improvements like being able to see your enemies movement-range etc.


You could do that in the previous games too.  Move the cursor over an enemies and press the A button.



Zarigani said:


> Keep playing, you'll get into it.


We shall see. 



Zarigani said:


> I know that many of the characters you get you won't even use, but there's some that you bond with.


I bond with a character if they have an interesting personality and development.  So far I have seen neither.

Don't get me wrong, I don't hate the game but it's just an absolute joke to try and compare it to the epicness of FE 6-8.


----------



## chrisp (Mar 3, 2009)

Ah, I'm sorry, meant menu. And you can't see the range of movement of the entire enemy in other games.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 3, 2009)

Zarigani said:


> Ah, I'm sorry, meant menu. And you can't see the range of movement of the entire enemy in other games.


You can no longer conveniently scroll through the statistics of your party members or those of the enemy units. You have to move the cursor over each individual unit.  There's also no constitution stat so you can't rescue other characters or know which weapons your characters can wield easily or not.

The weapon triangle seems to make virtually no difference in this game. Even if you have the weapon advantage enemies still seem to hit you just fine. Because of this units like Myrmidons and Swordmasters are not as good anymore since they have trouble dodging due to all the weapons having such high accuracy. Putting your units in forests or mountains doesn't seem to help much either in this game.

You can still check enemies attack ranges in the previous games so what is the issue? You don't need to know the attack range of all enemy units, only the ones nearest your party and the ones that move in to attack.

I know it's a remake but look at the multitude of differences between Pokemon Red/Blue and Fire Red/Leaf Green.  Tons more features and options.

They did not include light and dark magic in this game either.


----------



## Darth (Mar 3, 2009)

is there another FE coming out for the Wii/DS?


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2009)

I like the FE series, even though SRW>FE, it's still an enjoyable series.

One of nintendo's few mature series out there.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 6, 2009)

I've been a Fire Emblem fan since they first came to England.I own all of them wich has been released in England aswell and have gotta say,The series is fantastic.

My favourite so far has to be PoR.Something about starting off as a mercenary trainee within a family like atmosphere and rising up to becoming a hero of war just really attracts me.FE7 comes a close second then FE8,FE10 and finaly Shadow Dragon.

SD just didn't do it for me.Too many character's look the same and all have bland personality's.I missed the joy of all the uniquely designed character's on the GBA version's.The story was pretty shitty.I know it was originally made for the Nes but come on,They could have expanded on it and deepened it..


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 6, 2009)

Manta Punk said:


> SD just didn't do it for me.Too many character's look the same and all have bland personality's.I missed the joy of all the uniquely designed character's on the GBA version's.The story was pretty shitty.I know it was originally made for the Nes but come on,They could have expanded on it and deepened it..


My sentiments exactly. Have you played Fire Emblem 6? It's the sequel to FE 7 storywise.


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 7, 2009)

I desperatley want to.I search everywhere to try and find it for my GBA but it's either too much money or not in stock.
Iv'e read alot of info about it though.I also see Karel has changed his way's...wich I suppose is cool.Although I did like his pyschopath like way's 

The character design's interest me aswell as the story.Isn't Zephiel supposed to be the Antogonist or something..I remember saving his puny little ass from the Black Fang and this is how hr repay's me.Not cool dude,not cool at all


----------



## Crocodile (Mar 8, 2009)

Is there a translation of it anywhere?
The part I love about FE is the story and I wouldn't want to ruin a decent game by my  poor Japanese skill's.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 8, 2009)

Yes, there is an english patch for the ROM. I'll send you the link in a PM.


----------



## Stroev (Mar 8, 2009)

May I have the patch as well?

I have everything else, but the fact you can't give away the ROM's kinda bugs me, but y'know.


----------



## Yuffie (Mar 12, 2009)

Stroev said:
			
		

> May I have the patch as well?
> 
> I have everything else, but the fact you can't give away the ROM's kinda bugs me, but y'know.


If you need a ROM you could go , you might have to sign up for the site though. They have emulators there too


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

i don't know how you guys can complain about shadow dragon. it was the first fire emblem game. it's almost 20 years old. you got to cut it some slack. i'm glad they didn't try to change it much for the DS. I hate when companies do remakes and try to change things from the original. storywise, you have to look at it a different way. instead of saying how the characters are bland and not as good as characters in the later games, just think of it that over time the story and characters have just gotten better and more developed. which is a good thing.

i liked how there was so many classes to choose from and that you could reclass your characters.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought Shadow Dragon because I'm a Fire Emblem whore. 

I like  having like 20 units on the second level.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

the amount of characters that are available is overwelhming and i actually didn't like that aspect of the game.


----------



## Buskuv (Mar 14, 2009)

yeahhh

The GBA Fire Emblems will still be held above this one; I like having easily identifiable units, and not having 30+ so early in the game; you can't use them all. And the unit animations are really sub-par.  The 2D ones were fantastic, and these polygons are really lame on Shadow Dragon.  

But otherwise, I like it.


----------



## Basilikos (Mar 14, 2009)

Nakor said:


> i don't know how you guys can complain about shadow dragon. it was the first fire emblem game. it's almost 20 years old. you got to cut it some slack. i'm glad they didn't try to change it much for the DS. I hate when companies do remakes and try to change things from the original. storywise, you have to look at it a different way. instead of saying how the characters are bland and not as good as characters in the later games, just think of it that over time the story and characters have just gotten better and more developed. which is a good thing.
> 
> i liked how there was so many classes to choose from and that you could reclass your characters.



Just because the game is 20 years old doesn't mean the remake should not make improvements. Look at Pokemon Red/Blue and look at their remakes Fire Red/Leaf Green.

I rest my case.


----------



## Nakor (Mar 14, 2009)

the only gba one i played was sacred stones and that is probably my favorite fire emblem i've played. 

where can you get the ROM stuff for the older fire emblem games? I've never really did the whole ROM thing before so I don't know much about it.



			
				Basilikos said:
			
		

> Just because the game is 20 years old doesn't mean the remake should not make improvements. Look at Pokemon Red/Blue and look at their remakes Fire Red/Leaf Green.
> 
> I rest my case.



maybe they wanted to keep it along the lines of the original. i don't see that as being a bad thing. if they changed it too much there might be more complaining because of that. usually remakes that change things too much from the original tend to get bitched at for it.


----------



## Yuffie (Mar 15, 2009)

Nakor said:
			
		

> where can you get the ROM stuff for the older fire emblem games? I've never really did the whole ROM thing before so I don't know much about it.


Get an Emulator for whatever system the game is on, then get the ROM of the game, and if needed, get a patch. Install the Emulator, put the ROM in the ROMS folder, and depending on the emulator, you need to manually install the Patches



			
				Nakor said:
			
		

> maybe they wanted to keep it along the lines of the original. i don't see that as being a bad thing. if they changed it too much there might be more complaining because of that. usually remakes that change things too much from the original tend to get bitched at for it.


Despite this, it's wasn't as good as was expected. There were changes, but for the worse. Like adding another character, that wasn't necessary. They should've just created a new Fire Emblem game rather then remake. Remaking games just makes the first one seem better. 



			
				Basilikos said:
			
		

> Just because the game is 20 years old doesn't mean the remake should not make improvements. Look at Pokemon Red/Blue and look at their remakes Fire Red/Leaf Green.
> 
> I rest my case.


Agreed. Remakes should be the old game made better. In FE1's case, the remake didn't do so good


----------



## Nakor (Mar 15, 2009)

Yuffie said:


> Get an Emulator for whatever system the game is on, then get the ROM of the game, and if needed, get a patch. Install the Emulator, put the ROM in the ROMS folder, and depending on the emulator, you need to manually install the Patches


Thanks.




> Agreed. Remakes should be the old game made better. In FE1's case, the remake didn't do so good



Remakes very rarely make the original better. that goes for games, movies, tv shows. Not to say I don't agree with your statement, just that it isn't very realistic.


----------



## On and On (Mar 16, 2009)

Should I get Shadow Dragon or Valkyrie Profile?


----------



## MossMan (Mar 30, 2009)

I loved the support conversations, thus I am not pleased with what happened in Radiant Dawn...

They really need to make a proper FE game for the Wii or the DS, a new game, not some remake.  I was gonna get Shadow dragon but I've heard some not-so-nice things about it.  So I'm thinking I might get Dragon Quest 5 instead, since my buddy recommends it so highly.


----------



## Lazarus (Jul 14, 2009)

I somehow arena ground Est into the dirt while on a combination of mescal cactus and LSD

Stats at 20/20:
Str: 24
Mag: 1
Skill: 29
Speed: 30
Luck: 29
Def: 16
Res: 5 
HP: 50 (with Seraph Robe)

First 20 levels prepromote as a pegasus knight.

I think Est is a pretty cool guy. eh dodges shit and doesn't afraid of anything. I'd level up Catria and Palla as Swordmasters too to compare them, but I'm tired of the game at this point ):

itt maybe we talk about shadow dragon and which characters are deep now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2009)

After playing a bunch of games consecutively in this series I got burnt out on it. It's extremely repetitive--you're basically playing the same game every time--and most of the games are horribly linear. 

Great series, but I could never play one again and not care.


----------



## Lazarus (Jul 15, 2009)

Eh, agreed. Out of all the FE games I've played, this one is actually especially dull.

However my mom got pissed at me one day and hid the video games I left at her house (I don't see them being returned in the near future), so this is all I have to play during GE grunt-English 302. Therefore I'm more interested in it than I should be >__>


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 15, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After playing a bunch of games consecutively in this series I got burnt out on it. It's extremely repetitive--you're basically playing the same game every time--and most of the games are horribly linear.
> 
> Great series, but I could never play one again and not care.



That what happens, you have to move on as you get older to more complex strategy games.


----------



## Dash (Jul 30, 2009)

^Not a huge fan of Gordin aka Gaggles but make sure you use Sedgar (best unit in the game if trained and right class). I also suggest the three knights you get in the beginning (Cain, Abel and Frey), all three are pretty damn good units. Check out some of the tier lists at gamefaqs. 

Just wondering, anybody play Fire Emblem 4 and Fire Emblem Thracia? I love these games and after I beat 4, I found a bunch of hacks that make it even more entertaining. For example, the Tordo hack where Tiltyu is the MC and the game is a bit harder and a similar hack with Lex. I found them all at the Serenes Forest forums.


----------



## Yuffie (Aug 14, 2010)

Bump!



			
				Dash said:
			
		

> Just wondering, anybody play Fire Emblem 4 and Fire Emblem Thracia? I love these games and after I beat 4, I found a bunch of hacks that make it even more entertaining. For example, the Tordo hack where Tiltyu is the MC and the game is a bit harder and a similar hack with Lex. I found them all at the Serenes Forest forums.


I was planing on trying out the hacks one day, but I have played 4, and prologue chapter of 5. I don't think the games need to be any harder though, I remember I was stuck on the chapter where your recruit Dew and Aira for like three days....

Anyone played Shin Monshou no Nazo?
It's new My Unit thing is rather interesting, and a bit broken.
You customize growth rates, making your character easily the best character in the game.
If they wanted to add a new tactition type person, they should've brought Mark back.


----------

